# how many bowel movements a day???



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 13 wks, growing like a weed, and currently eating 3 1/2 cups a food divided into 3 meals. He is on a fifty fifty mix of Royal Canin puppy max (breeder fed them) and Blue Buffalo Basics salmon and potato kibble. (think he may have slight sensitivity to too much chicken)

His stools look good so far, nothing runny BUT he goes 4 times a day! I assume this is normal for a growing healthy puppy but I thought I would throw it out there for opinions....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie at 4 months goes 6 times a day.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!!! Ok well I can clearly see I am in the NORM...LOL


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess I should have asked how much is he eating a day????


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow. We must be lucky. Tag goes after he eats and once before bed- 3 times a day. The big dogs go once or twice a day.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie at 4 months goes 6 times a day.


jeepers...I can't imagine!! What are you feeding him?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

At 4 months old Sigurd was going about 2-3 times a day. I fed him Orijen food until he was 6 months, it really upset his stomach. He's been on Fromm since, and he goes once a day.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, so now numbers are everywhere....he is 13 weeks, and I just increased his food by half cup...I think he could eat more but don't want to over feed him. Recommended is at about 3 1/2 cups....and about 4 BM"s a day....I assume as he gets older everything will slow down including his bm's?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would also consider how often you are taking him out since he is a small puppy. We dog sat over the weekend and this dog would poop everytime you took him outside...but very small poops. Mine seem to prefer to just have one or two big poops.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

very good point, I am outside every two hours trying to house train him....but he usually goes after each meal and sometimes after a good flirtpole session.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaidy has 6-7 bowel movements a day; she's fed the same amount; so yeah; that's fine.... LOL... She basically has a poop schedule; but might sneak a extra one in; when she feels like surprising me....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag was eating 6 cups a day until 7 months, and was going twice a day on Solid Gold. Now on natural balance and eating about 4 or 5 cups a day he's going 3 or 4 times. We're switching his food again, though.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So at what age can he begin weening off puppy food? Conflicting answers I know....and who has had the best solid bm's with what food?????


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly (6 months) gets fed twice a day and has a bm twice a day


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

what is she eating????


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> what is she eating????


Yes, please. this thread would be more helpful if people would say what brand food they are feeding as well. As most of us know that, in most cases, the higher the food quality, the less poop there is.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly? RC thats what she was on at breeders but after reading everything here, I am looking at what to change her to. And her's are always firm.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When we have done puppy food, we usually start switching around 6 months. Puppy came to us on Merrick and his bowel movements have been rock-solid. Big Dogs are on Natural balance and have good consistant poop also. Our dog-sit dog was on Orijen and he had great poop little nuggets...but my dogs didn't do well on Orijen.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag's stools were consistently firm with solid gold wolf cub. Now on natural balance they aren't. We're looking at switching again, like I said. He gets fed twice a day.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Loki's 9 months, 3 is his norm, but he ranges 2-4 times a day. He gets about 4 cups of Wellness Super5Mix Lamb, Barley & Salmon currently, I will be switching over to Wellness Super5Mix Whitefish & Sweetpotato with Acana Pacifica as a supplement until he is old enough to eat Acana buy itself.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe going is different for all pups.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark goes once a day.

When he was younger it was once, MAYBE twice per day. 

He was weaned to raw and has been fed this way since. He is a year old.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, just to be clear most switch to adult food around 6 months?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag is 9 months now and we're just now switching to adult food. I'd rather hold off until a year before I switch, but it's not an option for us.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

AvaLaRue said:


> jeepers...I can't imagine!! What are you feeding him?


I feed him Fromms and add to that wheat germ and flax seed. 2 1/4 cups twice a day. He goes when he wakes up and then again after breakfast. Twice in the afternoon at 1 pm and at 4. Then after supper and at 11 pm before he goes to bed. Thank goodness they are all small poops!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree...some dogs are so eager to please and will go whenever you take them out..or try to just because they know that is what you expect.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When my boy was a puppy he went poop anywhere from 3-5 times a day. Now that he is 14 months old he poops 1-2 times a day.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaid goes twice a day he is one purina one lamb and rice and eats about 6 cups a day gets cottage cheese, and 2 eggs a week and fish oil. But I plan to change food when we finish this bag.


----------

